# Associated signs and symptoms



## dawn1170 (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a question that I hope someone can help me with in regards to associated signs and symptoms.

I am an auditor for Emergency Medicine and the physicians seem to think that you can count the pertinent negatives as signs and symptoms. I was taught that only positives were counted as assoc. signs and symptoms and negatives are to be counted as ROS. 

Can you count pertinent negatives as associated signs and symptoms? If yes, can you provide me with documentation to support this?

Thanks,


----------



## rthames052006 (Apr 4, 2009)

dawn1170 said:


> I have a question that I hope someone can help me with in regards to associated signs and symptoms.
> 
> I am an auditor for Emergency Medicine and the physicians seem to think that you can count the pertinent negatives as signs and symptoms. I was taught that only positives were counted as assoc. signs and symptoms and negatives are to be counted as ROS.
> 
> ...



I'm a bit torn on the topic because there have been occasions where the negatives in associated signs and symptoms can be counted. Example would be pt complaining upset stomach there could be nausea but no vomitting.  

Just my opinion.


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Apr 6, 2009)

There's another thread on this topic somewhere in the forum with a resource. (I think from Rebecca!) and someone had attended a conference that was advised the physician gets credit for asking - doesn't matter whether it's negative/positive and the remaining not used for the Assoc Sign/Sx, would be credited for ROS.


----------

